# Buck Urine



## CrimsonTideGuy (Sep 8, 2010)

Headed out to West Texas (Ozona) after work today for some bow hunting. Has anyone ever tried using white tail buck urine to lure the bucks in? I had some friends try it at our lease the other week and they said it worked. What are your opinions?


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Dangerous.


----------



## CrimsonTideGuy (Sep 8, 2010)

care to explain?


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I've used scents n lures a lot during archery season sometimes with sucess and sometimes not. I sat and talked with a cpl of these lure makers at length at the SHOT show in Houston yrs back, I learned a lot from these guys as one of them (Ray Milligan of Milligan lures) made a living traping useing scents n lures. I will say I liked the Dominate Buck Lure made by Robbins several yrs back but I think he was bought out by another company. I use both dominate lure along with some estrus while rattling, I put the dominate lure on my boots n pant leggs and use cottonballs with estrus hung from a cpl of trees on both sides. If (when) a buck goes around to get downwind hopefully he will stop and come in when he gets his nose full of the estrus. I will also use dominate lure in a scrape I'm hunting, the estrus will bring all sizes but the dominate lure will pull the better deer....WW


----------



## workn2huntnfish (Aug 1, 2008)

I have used both cover scent and lure scent with mixed results. They might not work all the time but I never see where it hurt my chances.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I don't believe they work very often....but I doubt it will hurt if you try.


----------



## tarpon8it (Oct 1, 2009)

It works if you use them at the right time of the rut.


----------



## CrimsonTideGuy (Sep 8, 2010)

I tried it at a feeder to test. I used some buck urine and sprinkled some drops in a line from a tree to feeder. A young buck came up and started going crazy and ran off then another young buck came up and didnt seem phased at all.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Heres a tip IF you have deer comn in to any location, you can use some coyote urine to >place< your deer for a shot. Pick a cpl of spots where you want your deer standing for a shot, put >>6-8<< drops of coyote urine on each spot, I'll bet you 100$ to a nickel when any deer comes in from downwind they will go str8 to to the urine and stick their nose in it, hopefully they will be broadside to you. I learned this from Barry Wensel in the 80s, I have did this on a cpl of occassions and it worked just like described...WW


----------

